# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  syringes for hcg and hgh

## redmeat1

what kind of syringes do you use? are their syringes that have iu's on them? is there an iu to cc convertion for hcg and hgh?

----------


## gixxerboy1

insulin needles. 

as far as conversion it all depends on how much hcg or hgh is in the vial and how much water you dilute it with. Its just math

----------


## redmeat1

so would any insulin needle do?

----------


## Fit N Fun

I use insulin needles for HCG and HGH.

Better to buy ones with an integral needle, there is less wasted fluid

----------


## Sesso

I like 29G 1/2 inch 1/2 CC insulin pins.


So you now have a vial HGH in the form of lyophilized powder. The amount of this powder should be indicated on the vial somewhere. It will either be stated in Units (IU's) or in Milligrams (mg). If it is stated in milligrams, the conversion is most commonly stated as 1mg = ~3IU's (its really more precisely 1mg=2.7IU). We will use this 1mg = 3IU's for our guide since this is the standard most commonly referenced by manufacturers.



What we need to do with this lyophilized powder is add some Bacteriostatic water (BW), Sterile Water, or even liquid vitamin B12 to reconstitute it and make it ready to inject.



What we choose to reconstitute it with should depend on how rapidly we use the GH. Bacteriostatic water is basically sterile water with 0.9% Benzyl Alcohol added, and this Alcohol keeps anything from growing in the water, thus making it safe for injection for the longest amount of time, up to three weeks. If the amount of GH in our vial is enough to last for a few weeks at our desired daily dosage, BW is the wisest choice. For the common use for bodybuilding (2-5 IU's a day) and the more commonly used vial size (10 IU's), it isn't really as critical which of the above listed dilutents are used … the vial will be used up long before bacteria or anything begins to grow in our reconstituted HGH. It is really personal preference outside of the considerations listed above.



RECONSTITUTING

1.) Take an alcohol swab and swab the stopper of both your HGH vial and the vial of the dilutent (BW, sterile water, B12).



2.) Take a 3cc syringe with a 23 or 25 gauge needle (1" or 1.5") and draw up and amount of your preferred dilutent. The amount isn't critical, other than making sure you know exactly how much you have used. The best rule of thumb is choose an amount that will make measuring the final product easy



example- 1ml(cc) per 10 IU vial of HGH would mean each 10 mark on a U100 slin syringe would equal 1 IU of HGH



2ml(cc) added to a 10 IU vial of HGH would mean that the 20 mark on a U100 syringe would equal 1 IU of HGH



3ml(cc) added to a 10 IU vial of HGH would mean that the 30 mark on a U100 syringe would equal 1 IU of HGH



3.) Take this syringe with the dilutent and push it into the vial of lyophilized powder, angling so that the needle touches the side of the vial, and avoiding shooting the dilutent directly on the lyophilized powder. Make it run slowly down the side of the vial (don't let it forcefully rush in).



4.) After all of the dilutent has been added to the HGH vial, gentling swirl (do NOT agitate or violently shake the vial) until the lyophilized powder has dissolved and you are left with a clear liquid. The HGH is now ready for use. Store your now reconstituted HGH in the refrigerator. If you used BW to reconstitute it will be good for three weeks. If you used sterile water, it will be good for about 5 days.



MEASURING

After you have successfully reconstituted your HGH, now you need to know how to measure the desired amount out for injection. You will want to use a U100 insulin syringe to draw out and inject your HGH.



Here is the way to figure out how much to draw out. Since you know the amount of IU's in your HGH vial, and you also know how much water you have diluted it with, we just divide this out as follows:



You will need to know the following to be successful -



1ml = 1cc = 100 IU's



So we take our number of IU's of HGH from the label of the dry lyophilized powder (most commonly 10 IU's for all of us Jintropin users), and we divide that into the amount of dilutent we used.



example- We used 1cc(ml) of water. We have a 10 IU vial of HGH.

From our formula above we know that 1cc = 100 IU's, so we have 100 IU's of water.

We now divide the 100 IU's (the amount of our water) by 10 IU's (the amount of our HGH)



100 IU / 10 IU = 10



This 10 will perfectly correspond with the markings on a U100 insulin syringe. In our example every 10 mark on our syringe will equal 1 IU of HGH. Want to draw out 2 IU's of GH? ....draw out to the 20 mark on the syringe.



This is about all there is to it. So to recap, just keep straight:



1.) How much actual HGH you are dealing with (read from the vial)

2.) How much water (dilutent) you are using to add to the actual HGH.

3.) Divide the amount of water in units by the amount of GH in units.

4.) This result will equal the measurement on your U100 Insulin syringe per unit of GH.

5.) multiply the number you get it step 4 by how many units you want to inject. This is the number to draw to on your syringe.



Now that we have a basic understanding of what HGH is, how it does its work, and how to reconstitute and measure it, lets look at some strategies for using this hormone to our best advantage.

----------

